# Will this filter work for my '03 GTI 1.8t?



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I ordered this from UroTuning thinking it was the big Mann filter.









With this oil.









But then I found this for only $0.99, but it's for a '99 A4 1.8t.









It's much bigger.









I searched a little and found this thread.
http://forums.triplezoom.com/showth...ere-2-Different-Sizes&p=76619541#post76619541

But couldn't find a part number on the Passat Fram filter for the longitudinal engine they mention.

The seal on the filter is in the same location on both and the bigger A4 filter spins right onto my oil filter stand.

Does anybody know if I'm good to go with it?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

The 3569 is the filter recommended by Fram for longitudinal 1.8t VWs. It is NOT an Ecore filter, but it is still an orange can Fram, and will have cardboard filter ends, FWIW. It will probably work fine for 5k miles. My only concern would be what pressure the bypass valve is set, as these cars have a fairly high bypass pressure spec.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> The 3569 is the filter recommended by Fram for longitudinal 1.8t VWs. It is NOT an Ecore filter, but it is still an orange can Fram, and will have cardboard filter ends, FWIW. It will probably work fine for 5k miles. My only concern would be what pressure the bypass valve is set, as these cars have a fairly high bypass pressure spec.


I change my oil every 5K, so that's fine.

Why would the bypass valve concern you? Is the pressure different between the longitudinal and transverse engines different?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

For future reference, the big Mann filter is the 940/25. The Mahle OC-51 is also a good choice.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I change my oil every 5K, so that's fine.
> 
> Why would the bypass valve concern you? Is the pressure different between the longitudinal and transverse engines different?


No, the bypass pressure specified by VW is not different, but the different filters that fit these cars have different values. The Mann, Mahle, Purolator, and Wix fitments have the correct value, the M1, K&N, and Bosch have significantly lower pressure bypass valves. I have not been able to find the bypass value for the 3569, but it might be fine. All fitments are the larger fitment.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, what happens if this filter has a different bypass pressure has a different value?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Well, what happens if this filter has a different bypass pressure has a different value?


It means that on a really cold morning, or if your filter starts to get really dirty, the oil bypasses the actual filter element at a lower pressure, and sends unfiltered oil to your engine. It has been argued that, when sticking with 5k change intervals, and not using really heavy oil (HD 40wt, or 20-w50) it really shouldn't matter, because it will almost never bypass, but I feel a little safer with filters using the higher bypass value.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Why would they do that at high pressure? That complete defeats the purpose of having a filter, doesn't it?

So you think i'll be alright with my 5W-40?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Why would they do that at high pressure? That complete defeats the purpose of having a filter, doesn't it?
> 
> So you think i'll be alright with my 5W-40?


It is done so that the engine isn't completely starved of oil during very cold starts or due to a dirty filter. Better unfiltered oil than no oil. 
5w-40 is a VW specified weight, and the Lubro Moly you purchased is a good oil, so you should be fine.


----------

